# I have a Keller Jig



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I have this Keller Jig that I have had for years 
it is solid Aluminum 3/4 or so I have all the Dove tail bits 
they all have a Bearing on them I never used it in 
15 years I can send Pictures if you are interested

Larry


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

He's using one in this video. I was so impressed I bought one, but have yet to open the box. Sadly I do that a lot. But I will get to it!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I have this Keller Jig that I have had for years
> it is solid Aluminum 3/4 or so I have all the Dove tail bits
> they all have a Bearing on them I never used it in
> 15 years I can send Pictures if you are interested
> ...


Did you have a question or something?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

is this for sale or what and how much money :<))


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I might as well sell it not going to use it The one in the above is black mine is 
Aluminum I have not aclue of Price I will gather all the Bits Etc thanks for the Ans.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Icurrent, what size is the jig? Will wait for the asking price, thanks.


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

New they are from $159. Very nice product, made in the USA, small business

https://kellerdovetail.com/models.html


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

This is the Photos make an Offer Larry


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

I still have It


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

how much money do you want for it ? i have sent an offer to you ! maybe you didnt get it you can email me @ [email protected]


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I still have It
> 
> - lcurrent


If you want to sell it why won't you give a price?


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Incidentally, I went to their website. They have a clamping system that seems like it would make for a pretty good moxon vise.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

has any1 heard from this guy ? i have been trying to contact him since his first post LOL :<))


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

Make me an offer For Keller Jig

[email protected]


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> has any1 heard from this guy ? i have been trying to contact him since his first post LOL :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


 To me this guy is playing some kind of games. I wouldn't send money without have product in hand.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

713-417-3306 Larry 
Canyon Lake Texas 78133


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

> New they are from $159. Very nice product, made in the USA, small business
> 
> https://kellerdovetail.com/models.html
> 
> - laterthanuthink


He has the pro series model which retails for 269.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> To me this guy is playing some kind of games. I wouldn t send money without have product in hand.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I am starting to be scared myself :<((
I made numerous attempts to make an offer



> New they are from $159. Very nice product, made in the USA, small business
> 
> https://kellerdovetail.com/models.html
> 
> ...


I made what I thought was an excellent offer for $200.00 BUT maybe I was wrong as no communication with him :<((


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> To me this guy is playing some kind of games. I wouldn t send money without have product in hand.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


Some people are a bit quirky. My spidey sense says this is Ok.  The bits are probably worth what the jig is.


----------



## lcurrent (Dec 15, 2007)

NOT FOR SALE ANYMORE

WILL DONATE TO THE GOODWILL


----------

